# Over-sized banana plugs?



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, one of the Dr.'s at work buy's some Monster Z-Series Bi-Wire speaker cables on Audiogon. He get them & the spades are stretched out & his amp wont hold them, so he buy's some Monter banana plugs & asks me if I can put them on for him. I say sure, get them home, strip the wire back & there is too much wire to fit inside the banans.

My question is, does anybody make oversized banana plugs that will accomodate large wire? He wants the wires twisted together (does not want bi-wired) which results in a very large wire.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Parts Express has a few by WBT that may work; some are designed for multiple wires. These may work as they will hold wire up to 8G.


----------

